# Troylee Shock Doctor



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello, what security level-standard have all this Troylee Products?
GS,CE1-2,Nothing?
how much impact absorbs this stuff?
or is this only a base shirt where need a upper hard protector?
why the back spinprotection is not one piece?


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

what TLD product is it ?

i can sorta guess its a short kinda thing, but which one ?

as for safety, it doesnt look like it would cover as much as a normal full back protector etc, but it would take the sting out of any minor crash on your back.

If they sell it in europe, it does have to be CE approved if its sold as safety equipment, but remember what its intended use is. It can be CE approved for light riding, but maybe not DH


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

it is the BP 5850-HW but the back plate are from the BP 7855-HW


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Maybe post some more photos of it showing the entire thing. It's a bit hard to make sense of it at the moment - that is the inner spine protection, no?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

i think it is more or less something to be worn under armour or take the sting out of little falls.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

this :
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237278

kinda hard to tell with that picture but the back plate protector is neck brace compatible hence why you can remove some padding...


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

Has anyone tried this? 

I just ordered the BP 7055 (long sleeve with elbow/fore arm padding)...


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

I rock one at N* and love it. Its not as hardcore as say a Pressure suit but does the trick. I like it more then the Pressure suit type armor because the padding covers nearly everything. Landed on a rock a few weeks ago and the only pain i felt was on my hip where there was no padding.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

meSSican said:


> I rock one at N* and love it. Its not as hardcore as say a Pressure suit but does the trick. I like it more then the Pressure suit type armor because the padding covers nearly everything. Landed on a rock a few weeks ago and the only pain i felt was on my hip where there was no padding.


1. can you post pics to see fit?

2. i thought the padding extended all the way to the hip? i've had two falls that have bruised my hip badly...


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

I have one and like it. It is comfy and breathes well.
However, like anything it is not the be all and end all.
My last off wearing it was a low speed endo in a rock garden. Chest-slammed the ground ( no bounce ) result = 2 cracked ribs 2 weeks ago. The strange thing is that I have NO bruising. Nothing to indicate the internal owie.

Talked to the doc, and he thinks the armour prevented the bruising and helped prevent greater internal damage. Basically it was my weight landing on my chest that caused the crack and no matter what I was wearing the same type result would occur.

YMMV

michael

PS - it does not cover your hips, Mine is the 7850 short sleeved. It is a bit short stopping at your hips , so your very lower back is lacking a bit of coverage. It can be worn with a pack (nomad for me).

I have both this and an evo pressure suit and this is much more comfortable. The PS has the hard plate back protector, but overall, I think the TLD's padding is a bit more extensive with better coverage, but at the expense of ultimate impact protection in the back.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

i also own the HD version 78** i think. It is wayy less bulky than normal armor and therefore is way more comfortable/cooler. I've eaten it pretty hard wearing this stuff and it helps alo , not nearly as much as full rigid, but its a trade off. Im slightly bummed about the length of the spine protection and the minimal amount of shoulder protection. I have plans to reinforce the shoulders as i keep getting beat up pretty bad even with the armor on. 

If you are to the level where you dont eat it every other run, i'd suggest it. For beginners it is not


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

I've got a couple days at N* on mine, the short-sleeve version. I wear separate elbow pads. No major get-off to really test it (knock wood!). 
The day it was 85F and sunny it was just too hot to wear.
Last weekend it was around 75F and partly cloudy and it was completely comfortable. 
It fits great with the Leatt. 
The back protection seems to literally come up short: I wish it were around 6" longer in the lower back (and I am 5'8", it must be worse if you are taller.)
Seems like it has decent coverage on the side for your ribs, which few suits do. 
It is a pain to get out of at the end of the day when you are sweaty. 
It is relatively inexpensive.

It is not perfect, but it feels like a good compromise between weight/mobility/coverage/cost.


----------



## carspidey (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder now ifthis is a good buy based on some f your comments. I rather have more protection than mobility. But I can't find armor with this much protection. I guess that's another trade off. Most have chest shoulder back elbows. But this armor has padding all around. Would you be able to couple this with a chest and spine protector?

I have a cheap pressure suit that seems to have a good spine protector and decent chest protector. Could I wear this on top of this suit to make it more protective? Would this be too much?

What was that about not having enough shoulder padding?

Thanks.


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

if you wear armor over this you'll look like a kid who was bubble wraped by his mum. If you would rather have protection rather than mobility look into stuff make by 661, rock gardn, fox, dianese. The POC tee shirt is supposed to be pretty rad also. I would say the shock dr thing is not the most protective thing on earth. If you eat rocks and tree's on a daily basis i would stay away. If you crash a few times a season and are trying to stay fast and nimble, but not ready to make the armorless jump...this is for you.


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

The thing I hate the most about my long-sleeve version of this is how hard it is to take off when it gets sweaty and nasty at the end of the day. Seriously, how hard would it have been to put a zipper?  It's much lighter than my flak jacket and I've had a few good hits where it did its job, but it's going to be a one-season piece of armor. It already has a few small tears here and there from taking it off. Next year, probably going to get a 661 evo suit.


----------

